# I am livid with Lizzie!!!



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

now that we are in the new condo, Lizzie has acquired super powers and is now somehow getting out of the kitchen and not able to get back in so we have PEE on the carpet. I have even put up two gates to not have her attempt to jump over the one. Yesterday it worked, today it did not. For six months, she never jumped the gate at the apartment. I really don't know where her abilities came from. 

I came home to 4 pee stains, and poop stains on the brand new carpet. 

I have the spot bot working over time right now, but I do not know what to do with her. It is obvious she is jumping because I could not budge the first gate when I got home. I guess I'll have to try to set up the gates in a way that there is too much space between the two of them for her to clear both of them. or I can crate her. I tried to put piddle pads out the other day when I was on to her flying abilities but she was 50/50 with them. I think she only goes on them diligently when I am home to please me. 

She knows I am ticked and is trying to get my attention, but I cannot help but ignore her right now bc I am so mad.

Help!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think your safest bet is to crate her. Moving the gates around might not do it, and she could get caught in between or something.

(What a little stinker smartypants!)


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

that is my main concern that she is jumping over close to 3 feet and I don't want her to get hurt.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would crate her for her safety.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I think you should set up a video camera! I would love to see how she performs her escape act!! The other week on It's Me or the Dog, they set up a video camera to see how a small dog was getting on the kitchen counter tops. :smstarz: That was one smart dog! :new_shocked: She (or he...can't remember  ) would pull down the oven door to step up on, pull out a drawer to step up on, etc... :HistericalSmiley: Wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it! Then the dog would pee on things on the counter!!! :smpullhair: 

But in light of the fact that there have been stories on injuries from our small babies jumping off furniture, I would be afraid to let her continue on with her 'flying' abilities, and crate her.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree that crating at this point is your best option. 

Little monkey. I wander if she climbs. I had a rescue once that would climg the gates. I busted her climbing and then the gates went out the door. I have not used one since. Good luck.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm with everyone else. I wouldn't spread the gates out for fear of her getting caught up on one of them. It would be great to video her flying abilities though. Crating her is probably the safest, although Shotzi said to tell you she has an x-pen she liked to get rid of. lol

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Can you put her in a bathroom or laundry room.

Max likes to sit in the laundry room - he has his bed, water, food and pee pee pad in a good size room and he's really content to just nap.

He knows when we all leave the house - he comes down the stairs with us and just goes straight into his bed in the there.

I want to see the video too !!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I would definitely crate her. You are asking for an accident here with the jumping, etc. I think she might even feel safer and more comfortable in the crate, especially as she gets used to the new condo.

Oh, also, yes she may know you are mad at her but believe me, now ... after the fact, she has no idea what she did wrong.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I think you should set up a video camera! I would love to see how she performs her escape act!! The other week on It's Me or the Dog, they set up a video camera to see how a small dog was getting on the kitchen counter tops. :smstarz: That was one smart dog! :new_shocked: She (or he...can't remember  ) would pull down the oven door to step up on, pull out a drawer to step up on, etc... :HistericalSmiley: Wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it! Then the dog would pee on things on the counter!!! :smpullhair:
> 
> But in light of the fact that there have been stories on injuries from our small babies jumping off furniture, I would be afraid to let her continue on with her 'flying' abilities, and crate her.[/B]



I would also crate her just in case she doesn't clear it one day or if she is climbing she may fall. LOL......I would have loved to see that episode on the counter dog!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: Cody is my only dare devil the other two are chickens thank God.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Can you just put the 2 gates on top of each other to make 1 really tall gate? I bet she wont be able to jump that!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

crate her or close the door of the room she's in and end it there.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I know a crate would probably be the safest, but is there any way you could install a door, maybe a sliding door or something? Or as Lina suggested, can she stay in the laundry, or even bathroom?


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I think a crate is the best option. The new home could be causing her to panic. Her crate will make her feel safe. My mother tried to install a sliding door to keep my little one out of her laundrey room. Ava figured out how to get the door open by pressing her head against it (she figured out where the magnets were) so now we just make sure there isn't anything on the floor she could possibly get and just leave the door open - less chance of her getting hurt.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think I'd use the bathroom for confinement.. If she is jumping gates be sure she doesn't have her collar on or it could be a disaster!


----------

